# Cleaning and reusing 40 year-old pipes - need your help!



## toyt (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi,
I'm quite a newbie to smoking pipes (usually smoke cigars or water-pipe "hookah")

i have a collection of 40 yer-old pipes which belonged to my late grandfather which i would very much like to restore and use again for smoking myslef.

*i could use any help in guidance on how to best clean the pipes, how to re-build the layer of "cake" etc.*

i've added a couple of pics of how two of these pipes look like now.

any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Toyt


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

The most comprehensive restoration guide on youtube...an 8 part series....a must for all restore wannabies

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

DubintheDam said:


> The most comprehensive restoration guide on youtube...an 8 part series....a must for all restore wannabies
> 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


Nice Dub! Thanks for sharing. 

-Tyler


----------



## toyt (Mar 7, 2009)

DubintheDam said:


> The most comprehensive restoration guide on youtube...an 8 part series....a must for all restore wannabies
> 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


hi there,
i'm just watching your vids on how to clean a pipe 

as you can see in the pics i posted the pipes are in pretty good shape so i guess i mostly need to clean the bowl and moothpeice...
i would like your opinion on the condition of these pipes - waht do you think?

also i found the inside the shank i have a metal piece which is actually the airway of the pipe - how do you clean that???

getting a recommendationg from you guys on how best to do that would be great...

thanks again!


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I think the pipes are in great condition, the easy way to clean the metal filters! Just twist them out gently with a pliers and throw them in the bin...seriously...it'll smoke much better without them. Other than that, loads of pipe cleaners and q-tips (20-30 of each)....and some rum or whiskey.


----------



## toyt (Mar 7, 2009)

is their only purpose to be filters? if so - how? (they're not replacable and have no absorbent parts...)

I'm gonna try the salt and alcohol method on one of the pipes to give it a slightly better clean... what do you think?

also - what is the best way to clean the plastic shank? i saw in the vids u recommended he used bleach - is that safe??

Thanks again ,
Toyt


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

The metal bit is commonly referred to as a stinger. From what I've heard, they were supposed to cool smoke, cut down on tongue bite, and keep moisture from being drawn into one's mouth. Most people think they don't accomplish any of the above. 
Try cleaning the stems with Mr. Clean Magic Erasers. They are very slightly abrasive, so they work well to scrub the oxidation off of vulcanite stems while polishing them right up. After that, you can use a dab of olive oil and a soft cloth to keep it shiny and help prevent future oxidation.


----------

